# Girlfriend



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

The girlfriend's just had her teeth whitened.
Although, to be honest, most of it landed on her chin.


----------



## Dundee tt (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------

